# 6pt vs 12pt sockets



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I have some old Wright and SK sockets wrenches that are very good. They are probably from the 1960's, but I don't know if the new stuff is made the same way these days. I read that SK went under a couple of years ago and is now owned by Ideal Industries. 
I also have an old Craftsman 3/8" drive socket set from the 1970's and a decent 99-piece Stanley/Proto 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" drive socket set I bought new about 10-years ago that's still in good shape. 
The other two sockets sets I have are just some generic Taiwanese crap for the truck. The gears in the 3/8" drive ratchets in both of these import sets broke and have been replaced with new Stanley Pro ratchets. Both sets are about 20-years old, but surprisingly the sockets themselves seem like they are still in reasonably good shape, all things considered. Seems like all of my socket sets have both 6 and 12 point sockets to some extent.


----------

